
Jakob Nielsen is wrong on mobile - jemeshsu
http://www.netmagazine.com/opinions/nielsen-wrong-mobile
======
mrgreenfur
Interesting discussion. I love that he replied in the comments. They both make
great points. If you have the budget you should re-code your front end to be
mobile friendly, for example switching hover effects and sliders to different
controls. In real life, no one can afford to do this, so they might make a
responsive design that re-uses most of the original design and may replace
web-only elements with mobile-friendly versions.

